# What can I add with guppies and honey gourami?



## FrankG (Jul 18, 2013)

I have 3 male guppies and 1 honey gourami doing really well together in a 10g tank. My filter is rated for 30g and A/N/N levels have been doing very, very well and stable.

My question is, is there a small fish I can add to this community that will get along well with guppies and the gourami and still do well as a solitary fish of its own species? This would be the last fish I'd add to the 10g.

Also considering 1 cherry red shrimp instead of a fish.

Thoughts?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

tetras are a good colourful addition http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=4898
are many varieties and non aggressive..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I'd be careful with the tetras, they might go after your guppies fins. They are quick and love flowing things  Guppies are slow, with long flowing things.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

neons or cardinals should be fine


----------



## FrankG (Jul 18, 2013)

But tetras are schooling fish, so adding 1 would be a bad idea. Anything else that I could add as a single fish to the guppy and honey gourami community?


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't believe adding 4-5 neons would bomb your tank, so if you wanted a small school you could do it. If you don't want tetras, you could add a shoal of pigmy cories for some action on the bottom half of your tank.


----------

